# Yard Mastery or Flowzone Cyclone 2.5 Sprayer?



## toyopl (Jul 14, 2021)

I can't decide between the two backpack sprayers.
Both look good for my needs, but I'm unsure if one has an advantage over the other.
Which one would you pick ?


----------



## kwoody51 (10 mo ago)

Flowzone for me! Added the DFW sprayer wand which uses Teejet tips - awesome!


----------



## TLowe (9 mo ago)

I went YardMastery. 1 gallon per minute flow, t jet fittings.


----------



## M311att (May 22, 2017)

I got the flowzone typhoon and I think it's great. I think the only difference in the cyclone is the max psi. The battery lasts a long time. I loved the backpad/shoulder strap so much I bought an extra to put on my backpack leaf blower.


----------



## TheThirstyTurtle (May 3, 2019)

M311att said:


> I got the flowzone typhoon and I think it's great. I think the only difference in the cyclone is the max psi. The battery lasts a long time. I loved the backpad/shoulder strap so much I bought an extra to put on my backpack leaf blower.


@M311att Can you clarify what you meant by buying an extra? Did you buy a 2nd Flowzone Typhoon sprayer or did you just get an extra backpack/shoulder strap?


----------



## M311att (May 22, 2017)

Oh sure....I meant I bought an additional strap set from their "replacement parts" section.


----------



## TheThirstyTurtle (May 3, 2019)

M311att said:


> Oh sure....I meant I bought an additional strap set from their "replacement parts" section.


@M311att That's great, I wasn't aware you could buy replacements for the shoulder straps and backpad.

I've heard good things about the Yard Mastery sprayer, but one con is that the straps don't appear to be as thick and comfortable as the ones that come with the Flowzone. I'm curious to see if it's possible to order a replacement set of Flowzone straps/backpad and then install them on a Yard Mastery to then have the ultimate backpack sprayer.


----------



## 606-Lawn (5 mo ago)

I will be purchasing one of these 2 choices myself before the start of next season.
I am learning flowzone just for the simple fact you can order any replacement part directly from their website. Replacement pump, circuit board, battery, straps and so on. I hear their troubleshooting department is top notch also in help to diagnose problems.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

606-Lawn said:


> I will be purchasing one of these 2 choices myself before the start of next season.
> I am learning flowzone just for the simple fact you can order any replacement part directly from their website. Replacement pump, circuit board, battery, straps and so on. I hear their troubleshooting department is top notch also in help to diagnose problems.


When they updated the design on their circuit board, I ordered/replaced it proactively. Good choice for a tinkerer.


----------



## TLowe (9 mo ago)

I get my YardMastery tomorrow. 
I'll be done spraying and drinking a cold one while you flow zone guys are still dribbling out 0.64 oz a minute &#128541;&#128378;


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

0.64 gpm

Is that a pump rating or is that an output rating with nozzle shipped with spayer?


----------



## toyopl (Jul 14, 2021)

I ended up ordering YardMastery, wonder how fast it will shop up here in Canada.


----------



## TLowe (9 mo ago)

toyopl said:


> I ended up ordering YardMastery, wonder how fast it will shop up here in Canada.


Mine shipped from Canada so you might get yours pretty quick. I think mine took 6 days if it shows up tomorrow.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

TLowe said:


> I get my YardMastery tomorrow.
> I'll be done spraying and drinking a cold one while you flow zone guys are still dribbling out 0.64 oz a minute 😝🕺


----------



## TLowe (9 mo ago)




----------



## TLowe (9 mo ago)

The cyclone 2.5 is listed at 0.48 oz per minute


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

TLowe said:


> The cyclone 2.5 is listed at 0.48 oz per minute


No, it's not. Ounces per minute is wrong.

And the Cyclone isn't comparable anyway. It's the Typhoon 2.5 that is comparable.

https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0514/0293/2423/files/FZTechnicalDataSheetTYPHOON2.5.pdf?v=1620916468


----------



## TLowe (9 mo ago)

ionicatoms said:


> TLowe said:
> 
> 
> > The cyclone 2.5 is listed at 0.48 oz per minute
> ...


The poster is comparing the Cyclone 2.5 to the Yard mastery.
Thats the title of the post.
So how many oz is 0.64 gpm?


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

TLowe said:


> So how many oz is 0.64 gpm?


It's roughly 82 ounces per minute. But once again, the spec you are reading is out of the wrong context. Neither YM nor Typhoon 2.5 put out 1 gpm with standard spray tips installed.

Ron Henry measured abt 1 gallon per 76 seconds with green tip on the yard mastery and he didn't test the 2.5 afaik.


----------



## TLowe (9 mo ago)

ionicatoms said:


> TLowe said:
> 
> 
> > So how many oz is 0.64 gpm?
> ...


Yes I see you are correct about the 0.64. I was off by 18 ounces. My bad Its still less the 1 gpm.
Seems they would be better off listing it as ounces per minute. 
Yard Mastery is advertising 1 gpm. Is that false advertising?

When I get mine I will test all the tips. 
You have the cyclone you can test yours.

I don't have stock in either of these units. I will state on here exactly what it sprays out in 1 minute if it will help someone on here make a decision.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

TLowe said:


> Yard Mastery is advertising 1 gpm. Is that false advertising?


I don't think so. But IMO they _should_ state it's 1 gpm without a nozzle installed. Nobody uses it that way, but at least it allows you to compare with other models.

I eventually gave up on the boom, it's far easier to just spray in a ~10' arc stepping forward at a given pace. The Chapin boom setup puts out a ton of liquid and I found it unpleasant to have to move so quickly, even with the Cyclone. Maybe different nozzles would be better.


----------



## TLowe (9 mo ago)

ionicatoms said:


> TLowe said:
> 
> 
> > Yard Mastery is advertising 1 gpm. Is that false advertising?
> ...


I've been looking at the 4 foot boom on flow zones website. I'm going to see how I like it without first. 
I've thought about doing the arc like you said but all the videos the guys just walk straight forward. Monkey see monkey do 😄
Happy spraying ✌


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

@TLowe Since you are looking at booms, I thought I would provide my experience. I have the Jacto 2-nozzle boom. It has the correct spacing of 20 in. for my TeeJet nozzles. It's build quality is excellent. All of the other multi-nozzle booms that I have seen do not have 20 in. spacing. I think Jacto make a 3-nozzle one also, but if my memory is correct, it also is not 20 inch spaced. You may know this, but the most important part would be even spacing across the boom, as you can match your nozzle spacing to your boom height over ground.


----------



## TLowe (9 mo ago)

Monocot Master said:


> @TLowe Since you are looking at booms, I thought I would provide my experience. I have the Jacto 2-nozzle boom. It has the correct spacing of 20 in. for my TeeJet nozzles. It's build quality is excellent. All of the other multi-nozzle booms that I have seen do not have 20 in. spacing. I think Jacto make a 3-nozzle one also, but if my memory is correct, it also is not 20 inch spaced. You may know this, but the most important part would be even spacing across the boom, as you can match your nozzle spacing to your boom height over ground.


No I didn't know about the spacing on the boom. 
I'll look into the Jacto boom. 
I appreciate the heads up. 
Thanks!


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

I only see a four nozzle Jacto boom other than the two nozzle one. It has tighter spacing than the two. Which is understandable as it would be too long to mount on a wand if it was like the two nozzle one. Look at the Chapin 3-nozzle boom. I have the 2-nozzle one and it works just fine. I think both of those have 17 in spacing. It is all plastic, but its light weight may be an advantage. The only possible disadvantage is it uses 3/8 straight threads, whereas the TeeJet stuff is all 11/16 straight. But depending on what you are pairing it to, this may not be an issue. Either way, there are adapters to adapt different threads.


----------



## TLowe (9 mo ago)

I found a Jacto 2 nozzle boom on a site called Gemplers. 
I think two nozzle is the best as you suggested. 
Looking at a 4 foot boom I don't see how the spacing can be 20 inches but as we have seen on earlier posts my math isn't that good &#128516;

Also I have recommended to a YouTube site called Projectfarm to review back pack sprayers. 
He liked the suggestion so maybe soon he will do some tests. Sucks I already bought one but could help others. ✌


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

Forestry Suppliers and a few others carry the Jacto as well. With the two nozzle Jacto your passes will be 30" apart for the proper overlap if using TeeJet XR or AIXR nozzles. So it does take some work to spray my entire 6,000 sq ft, but I don't mind. Also, I am leaning heavily toward granular for all, or at least most of my NPK, and saving the spraying for the weed, insect and fungus controls.


----------



## Idaho Turf (8 mo ago)

Ron Henry measured abt 1 gallon per 76 seconds with green tip on the yard mastery and he didn't test the 2.5 afaik.
[/quote]

I just got a new FlowZone Cyclone 2.5, assembled it today, and ran 35 flow flow calibration tests, 30 seconds each. I tested the included pressure-washer 25 degree fan nozzle, the silver adjustable cone nozzle, and five different TeeJet flat spray nozzles. I ran all nozzles at pump setting 1, 2, 3 and a few at 4. Low flow was 0.23 gpm and high flow was 0.66 gpm. Average flow was 0.48 gpm. Most flows measured were 0.4 to 0.55 gpm.


----------



## Idaho Turf (8 mo ago)

@ionicatoms

I just bought a new FlowZone Cyclone 2.5 and assembled it today. It is a great machine. Impressive engineering, good manufacturing and high quality. Performance in a series of calibration tests today is outstanding. So far, I highly recommend it.

EDIT --> I just ran a perimeter of Tenacity + Turflon Ester + NIS + Urea/AS + Mark-It Blue around the yard. It worked great. I'm a little disappointed it doesn't completely pump out the tank, though. It's always a problem getting tanks pumped dry.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Idaho Turf said:


> @ionicatoms
> 
> I just bought a new FlowZone Cyclone 2.5 and assembled it today. It is a great machine. Impressive engineering, good manufacturing and high quality. Performance in a series of calibration tests today is outstanding. So far, I highly recommend it.


Yep, I agree. Mine has served me well so far. Although I only have the 2 settings. One day I'll upgrade 😁


----------

